# Gérer son espace de stockage iCloud



## quetzal (10 Avril 2020)

J'aimerais savoir comment on peut gérer son espace de stockage iCloud, en cloisonnant les différentes applications ou les différents types de fichiers qui y ont accès. En effet, les photos ont tendance à prendre trop de place, et je voudrais maintenant utiliser iCloud pour stocker et partager entre mes différents appareils des documents (Word, Excel, etc.). Je dispose de 50 Go d'espace iCloud, et les photos en occupent plus de 50%. Je voudrais limiter l'espace dédié aux photos automatiquement, ayant la possibilité de les sauvegarder localement.


----------



## RubenF (10 Avril 2020)

Je ne pense pas que tu puisses donner des limitations à ton espace iCloud. C'est un espace dédié. donc à partir de ce moment la tu bénéficies de toute la place que tu paies et ensuite tu geres toi même. Mais tant qu'il y à de la place elle sera utilisée.


----------



## guytoon48 (10 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
Perso, sauvegarde tous les 31 décembre de la bibliothèque « Photos » sur un DD externe; j’efface ensuite les photos sur www.icloud.com et je monte une nouvelle bibliothèque pour l’année à venir. Il est donc rare pour moi d’arriver aux 50Go fatidiques sur l’année!


----------



## Igrekoa2n (10 Avril 2020)

Impossible à l'heure actuelle de limiter l'espace, ce n'est pas une option proposée par Apple.


----------

